# Geting out of 3 Mobile contact taken out Tues



## Madilla (6 Feb 2012)

I entered into 24 mth contract on phone with three last Tuesday to move to them on Classic Flex Max with iphone 4S.They advised that I could cancel within seven days if I had any issues. I stay in the North quite a bit & was happy that I had three coverage there having used my 3 UK mobile at the same location all the time. However I find now that I have absolutely no coverage with either 3Uk or any other network on my iphone(I have used O2 UK there all the the time on iphone 3). I also have only bar of coverage at work.I phoned this morning to cancel & they now advise I can only cancel if there are 3 Ireland network issues. They say once I have full coverage at home they will do nothing. My delivery note states I have 7 days to cancel but only if I didnt use their services!! This was never mentioned on the phone. Just wondering where I stand?


----------



## Lightning (6 Feb 2012)

Can you tell them you have coverage issues at home as well? 

Act fast. Your 7 days are about to expire.


----------



## Madilla (6 Feb 2012)

I actually have coverage issues at work but havnt really been at home since started to use it on Thurs after my no was ported. They have now said they will monitor network issues & only if they can see problem will they do anything.


----------



## Lightning (6 Feb 2012)

Coverage issues at work should be sufficient reasoning for them. 

Don't accept no for an answer. Dispute everything they trow at you. They are trying to see if you will jump through a few hops.


----------



## Madilla (6 Feb 2012)

I do intend to pursue it. I have asked if it might be an issue with the phone & they said not but another colleague with same phone with three has 4 bars coverage when I have only 1 so it would seem there is some fault. Gosh the three service team are absolutely dreadful have spoken to very unhelpful people about this issue & not getting any satisfaction. I am going to email them now and just state I want to return it & cancel my contract as per 7 day distance sales regulation and see how that goes.


----------



## Lightning (6 Feb 2012)

Could be a fault with the sim card itself.


----------



## Madilla (9 Feb 2012)

Gosh really so very frustrating trying to get answers from Three. They are trying to investigate my network issues now but have not sufficient data to analyse. The fact that the bulk of the time I do not have coverage & they cannot get enough evidence of bad connections or dropped calls means that they are saying that they cannot see network issues. I have to leave the phone sitting on the window to have any chance of coverage. They have said there  might possibly be an issue with coverage from a mast which is not the nearest to me & that this might be the problem but cant tell why reception would be coming from this rather than the one nearest my work  location, nor can they advise when any issue with that mast might be resolved. In relation to roaming seemingly  I only have partial roaming & I will need to pay a €60 deposit in order to have full roaming access. I wouldn’t mind paying this if it would resolve the issue but they sya they don’t know if it will make any difference. My contact states that the phone needs to be returned within 14 days if there are network coverage issues. They have advised that they will extend this to 28 days but will not confirm this is writing. If I had no issue with coverage I would have no reason to return the phone but there is little point in having a mobile phone that I can’t use when I’m mobile!!!


----------



## Lightning (9 Feb 2012)

Just keep fighting them or go to the store and demand a refund.


----------



## Madilla (9 Feb 2012)

Phoned Comreg & they advised not to return phone as I would then be I breach of my contract & they wouldn't be able to help if I don't get favourable response from Three. I suppose I have to keep trying 2 get them to confirm my problems. If not resolved within 10 days I can get Comreg to help.


----------



## jonocon (9 Feb 2012)

I had the same problem with 3, I tried to return it after 7 days and they refused, told me there was nothing they could do because I had coverage at home, I was furious, tomadminsult to injury I dropped my new iPhone after 2 weeks of a 24 month contract and the screen smashed, guess what? I had no insurance, it's been a disaster. Good luck dealing with them but you have a fight on your hands


----------



## blowtorch (22 Feb 2012)

Madilla said:


> Phoned Comreg & they advised not to return phone as I would then be I breach of my contract & they wouldn't be able to help if I don't get favourable response from Three. I suppose I have to keep trying 2 get them to confirm my problems. If not resolved within 10 days I can get Comreg to help.


 
I'm having issues with them - they're supposidely monitoring for problems. In the meantime, I'm taking a screenshot of any issues (Say for instance I try connect to internet and I get error messages). Also I take screen shots when I drop a call, when I have 'bars' but can't connect, or when I get a text message saying a missed call, even though I supposidely had coverage.

*Take a 'screenshot'* by pressing the on/off button and then the 'home' button. That saves an image of what's on your screen into the images folder on your phone.. Those images
can then be verified as having been taken at a particular time/date (the time shown on your phone).

So, at least you'll have a physical record, timed and dated of your problems. So if they can't 'see' your phone on the network, and try to say
there's no problems, you at least can prove the problems existed and can quote the time/date.


----------

